# Molasses in the water?



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I wondered if it is okay to put molasses in the water (warm water now) all the time. I know that you give it to does after they kid but is it okay to do it all the time?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, it shouldn't cause any issues. I don't think I would want it in the water all the time though. They should have access all the time to clean water or a choice. It may help them take in more water or it may not. What is the reason to keep it in the water all the time?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't add it all the time but if I feel that mine aren't drinking as much as they should in winter I will add a bit to entice them....they already get buckets of fresh hot water when it turns cold, I will add too that when the weather is warm enough to have bugs flying around, they seem to be drawn to the buckets when there is molasses in them, I then have to dump them and will refill with plain water.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

to much sugars can cause issues with their rumen so no I wouldnt put it in their water all the time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Didn't even think of that Stacey. Good point. :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I know this doesn't relate to the post, but wanted to say I love your avatar Kylee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ... :thumb: 

every once in a while is OK but... I wouldn't make a habit of it.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay I have another question..almost on the same subject.

What about coffee water every now and then (once a week on the coldest day)?
My goats love coffee beans and I sometimes take the leftover coffee (sometimes make too much too strong) and add it too their hot/warm water and they seem to love this "weak coffee". I also have around 2 pounds of coffee beans that got left open (stale) and could make them coffee/molasses water when its really cold (in the teens). Would this warm "energy water" be good for them on cold nights every once in a while? Or is it best to give only when they need a energy boost (after kidding)?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I never thought about too much sugar being bad for them. I do give them fresh warm water all the time but I will just offer them molasses water once in a while just as a treat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for the coffee -- no I wouldnt give it to them often.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The only time they get warm molasses water is a day or two after kidding.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Jessaba said:


> I know this doesn't relate to the post, but wanted to say I love your avatar Kylee


Thanks.  Trying to spread some holiday cheer! :greengrin: :laugh:


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Coffee?!? Oh my goodness, I can't imagine my goatees with a caffeine rush... would be like giving candy bars and mountain dew to 3 year olds! HAHA sorry I couldnt resist


----------



## Junebug1994 (Nov 6, 2011)

We do this at our county fair in the heat of August to keep the goats drinking, after they have shown. It really helps. I cannot think of any health risks, other than maybe a decline of interest in the taste after a time. Hope that helps, sounds like you've gotten some good advice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Coffee?!? Oh my goodness, I can't imagine my goatees with a caffeine rush... would be like giving candy bars and mountain dew to 3 year olds! HAHA sorry I couldnt resist


 :laugh:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I disagree with most posts here, I offer warm molassess water every day. My goats get 1 to 2 buckets per goat per day (depending on wether I can be bothered to do it morning or night or just once a day, or if I'm running late for work in the morning etc) of warm water with molassess, apple cider vinegar and garlic. The main benefit I have found is an improvement in the shine and slick of their coats. They love it so its also a nice treat for them  I spoil my goats! The have plain cold water in their trough and also access to plain cold water with copper sulfate in it - they tend to drink the copper one not the plain one, but only after they've emptied their warm molassess buckets


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It is nice to hear all the different opinions on things. I was wondering...do you mix the molasses, apple cider ans garlic in the same bucket?? Sorry if that is a dumb question.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Molasses water or ACV water seperately. I dont know about the garlic.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

nope i put mine all in together. mollasses and apple cider vinegar and garlic and warm water all in the same bucket  i get a horse product which is acv with garlic fermented through it - really good stuff but expensive. wjen i was broke i used normal acv amd garlic flakes from the supermarket. i have also put garlic flakes through the grain mix before. does wonders fir the immune system. my girls have garlic breath though


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I'll be! Learn something new everyday here! I would never imagine them all together! :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

my girls complain if i leave one of them out


----------

